# ramp redo



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

I have been contacted to restore this ramp which is pretty degraded.
will have an Engineer take a look just in case, but it looks structurally sound.
$8 g's should be more than enough, not sure how to tackle yet though


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks good, nice job


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

You sure this isn't the better solution?

Just busting on ya,...I know you'll do a nice job polishing that turd!


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Too steep to ever get a permit w/o a variance here.

Grind off 2"-3" and redeck with Portland concrete? For 8 K?


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

i was figuring to pressure clean the fragile, then anti rust on the rebar, then a bi-componente concrete plastered on with a steel mesh secured.
Maybe using mapegrout BN.


----------



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

Are you supposed to drive a car up that?


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I love how the holes are showing, thats just the icing on the retard cake right there.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

It's gotta go


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I like to think that I am the guy who likes to fix things that everybody else says to tear down. But I would tear that down. Lol


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

the ramp is structurally sound, and I can heal it, I even drove my truck up it.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

brunothedog said:


> the ramp is structurally sound, and I can heal it, I even drove my truck up it.


I know you're getting an engineer, good call. But umm, the fact that you drove your truck up it means nothing. If you want to keep it, your engineer will probably tell you to core it and have it tested. That concrete was not poured to code, deteriorated badly and rebar on the outside. You don't know how they poured it, they could have used salt water, too much water, it could have sat in the truck for 3 1/2 hours. An engineer isn't going to simply look at it and sign it off for you, if he did then I would get a different engineer. I'm sure you know what you're doing but I wanted to point out when you said "looks structurally sound", looking isn't an approved test method for concrete.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

A little caulking and some Blackjack and you're good to go. That's fugly.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Bet you could do some good burnouts on that.


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

The engineer gave the OK, "It was overbuilt" back 25yrs. ago, so she said,
She took a few samples at the base and piers that even degraded as it is, is still in spec.
as i figured.
The rebar, even after decades of exposure to the elements, is still within its original diameter, which she attributes to better rebar back in the day, to check the hardness of the concrete, she used a cool tool, "a Schmidt hammer".
I gotta get one

Now to find the time to "make it pretty"


----------



## Nick520 (May 2, 2013)

I wouldn't drive a bicycle up there


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

making new is easy, 
restoration is an art.
The ramp is structurally sound so why demolish?
started fixing the terraces today
before picts.


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

I decided to go with Mapei mapefur for the rebar, then fill with Planitop 23


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

First step , clean all the ruined concrete and pressure wash, then apply rust inhibitor







next apply bi-componente concrete repair mortar with fiber mesh


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

brunothedog said:


> The engineer gave the OK, "It was overbuilt" back 25yrs. ago, so she said,
> She took a few samples at the base and piers that even degraded as it is, is still in spec.
> as i figured.
> The rebar, even after decades of exposure to the elements, is still within its original diameter, which she attributes to better rebar back in the day, to check the hardness of the concrete, she used a cool tool, "a Schmidt hammer".
> ...


Those rebound hammers are cool and a bit pricey as well,...for those who wish to know more, I found a video that helps explain.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZOuJ7L5ojI

Btw Dog, I bet you get good pricing on Mapei giving your geography? Why choose 23 over X? just curious if feel it's better. 

Anyway, looks like your busy at work which is a cool thing given we've been stuck in snow and cold since early Dec. 

Anyway, keep us posted, I wanna see that turd when you finish :laughing:


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

S'S you might have a long lost relative across the pond making ugly things look like new !


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

superseal said:


> Btw Dog, I bet you get good pricing on Mapei giving your geography? Why choose 23 over X? just curious if feel it's better.


I guessed at the equivalent since their are 24 different kinds of mapeigrout here,
We call it mapeigrout BM


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

looking forward to finished pics, bro:thumbsup:


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

Finished the terazzi and got the copper on as well,


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

That turned out nice . Can't wait to see how that crap ramp will look done .


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

A few change orders came up, one, fix the deteriorating plaster on the wall.
and waterproof the terrazzo, and retile.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

looks good. Who is the owner? Private or public?


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

this is a private job,

Behing the plaster was a beautiful stone wall dating to the 1600's.
so I decided on my own to stucco it and face the stone a bit.


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

on to the waterproofing
First the primer








then i even using planetop 330 fast








After it dries out, 
This liquid membrane will be applied


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

i poured some concrete on one side so far, it will rienforce a bit, but mostly to butt the blacktop against


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Ok, I'll admit. At first I was "Tear it down." Now you've got my attention.


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

more concrete for the other side


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

You got some skills Bruno!


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Looking good...how long until we see the finished pics?


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

Finished and billed, came to about $28g's


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

Damn I''m good


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

looks good. Anything would have been an improvement but that actually looks good


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Wow, very nice job, I'm very impressed and wasn't sure it could be saved

Nice work:thumbsup:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice copper downspout :thumbup: 

It's turning out nice Dog,...just like you knew it would 

What's going on with that other project you're doing close to the roadway? any updates yet...


----------

